# Frage zu Jboss



## jean20 (6. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

über den Link http://localhost:8080/lichtprogWEB rufe ich local meine Anwendung lichtprogWEB auf dem JBoss server auf.
Wie kann man jetzt von außen den link aufrufen? IP adresse eingeben? Ich habe versucht anstatt von "localhost" meine IP adresse einzugen, aber das funktioniert nicht. Kann mir jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Wildcard (6. Sep 2007)

Hast du denn überhaupt eine öffentlich erreichbare bzw. statische IP?


----------



## jean20 (6. Sep 2007)

ich habe nichts extra eingerichtet...dann habe ich die wahrscheinlich nicht. Wie bekomme ich sowas? Kannst Du mir bitte ein paar stichpunkte geben, dann werde ich mir die Info zusammensuchen. Ich wollte meine Anwendung von "draußen" testen (außerhalb vom localhost), ohne es auf einem anderen Jboss server zu deployen. Geht das überhaupt nicht ohne einer staischen IP-Adresse? Ich habe zwar eine domäin, aber da ist keine JBoss server dahinter...


----------



## Wildcard (6. Sep 2007)

Sitzt du hinter einem Router oder bist du direkt am Netz?
Oder anders gefragt, hat dein Rechner (auf dem JBoss läuft) eine lokale, oder eine 'echte' IP?


----------



## jean20 (6. Sep 2007)

Also, ich bin direkt im Netz. Und ich habe mehrmals versucht rauszugehen und mich wieder zu verbinden und der rechter hat immer die selbe IP adresse. In der Jboss-Manager Console wird auch immer die selbe IP adresse (als Host) angezeigt.


----------



## Wildcard (6. Sep 2007)

Zur sicherheit check mal deine PN.
Sofern du also eine öffentliche IP hast müsste es auch mit http://deineIP:8080/lichtprogWEB funktionieren.
Zumindest solange sie sich nicht ändert.


----------



## jean20 (6. Sep 2007)

Was heißt PN?
Der Aufruf in dieser Form funktioniert leider nicht


----------



## jean20 (6. Sep 2007)

doch!!!!! es geht!! vielen Dank!!!!!!


----------

